# Another trip on the Elizabeth 10/13



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

My brother in law wanted to try by the hot ditch this weekend, so we decided to try and launch out of Deep Creek Locks Park, which was still quite a paddle. We ended up with a couple of specs(16.5,17.5), a couple of pups, and a striper. The specs hit the crystal minnow this time.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd been told last week that the Ditch was turning on. Sounds like a good trip, even with the paddle.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Isn't Chesapeake Yachts open? 
Also, the big boat (30'+ yachts) traffic has been crazy this past week. Some of these guys gun it wide open to get from the steel bridge to the GB lochs - only to sit there for another hour. Worked on my wave riding skills more than fishing yesterday.


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

If it is, I need to give them a call. There wasn't too much traffic when we were out. We normally fish 5-9. It's pretty cold and dark when we start.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Let me know what you find out when you call Chesapeake yacht. Heard you just have to prearrange things with them before you can launch but wasn't sure.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Too early to fish the area around the discharge ditch yet. I fished the top of the river Saturday, launching from the Locks park and caught Perch, Specks and Striper on top water lures first thing them switched to slow trolling paddle-tail grubs on 1/4 oz. leadheads and caught 15-20 Specks up to 20" before quitting about 1100. Most fish were over keeper size and I never got north of "area 43".


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah... The water was still warm enough for me to where shorts and side saddle. Nice job on all the catches. I need to let my lures drop lower than a couple of feet. I know they're there, because I see them on the FF. Maybe I'll try this weekend.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

jay b said:


> Too early to fish the area around the discharge ditch yet. I fished the top of the river Saturday, launching from the Locks park and caught Perch, Specks and Striper on top water lures first thing them switched to slow trolling paddle-tail grubs on 1/4 oz. leadheads and caught 15-20 Specks up to 20" before quitting about 1100. Most fish were over keeper size and I never got north of "area 43".


What yak are you in? (Like the "Area 43" reference  )
I thought it was blowing too hard in AM so I waited on Saturday. Didn't get in until after lunch. Should have put my big boy pants on and went earlier.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I was in my yellow Trident 13 that day and you're right it was a little breezy. A couple times I was over on the east side of the river with the wind blowing west when I hooked up. While fighting the fish the wind would blow me into the channel which wasn't too bad until one of those 15-20 Yacht parades came by. 

I don't have to tell you how much they all slowed down or tried to go around a guy in a kayak that was fighting a fish rather than keep their current speed or speed up trying to make the next opening of the Locks. 

I don't know which was worse fighting the yacht parades or trying to get out of the launch with all the things going on at the Locks Park with the Revolutionary War stuff.


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

I was out there on Sunday... I was in a small white/blue skiff with my wife, sister and niece on board. I saw a bunch of kayak fisherman out there. I have a quick question for all of you kayakers... I tried to steer clear and stay on plane. I figure it would be less wake for you guys to have to handle and I can give you as much space as possible. Would you guys preffer that to slowing down and plowing water?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

That's fine what you're doing - Keep it on a plane and keep giving us some distance. Those little wakes from the skiffs just stir my Gulp juice in the can for me.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess you guy have moved up by the ditch now.I'm still getting nice fish back up the other way the slag pile and the WN bridge way anybody on here still fishing this way.


----------

